# proftpd segfaults with reference to getpwnam()

## axl

[root@interbrand:~] # equery l proftpd

[ Searching for package 'proftpd' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.1 (0)

[root@interbrand:~] # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.5.2 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 27 May 2008 14:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=athlon64 -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=athlon64 -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="en en_EN"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip a52 aac acl acpi amavis amd64 amr amrnb amrwb apache2 async authfile autocreate automount autosieve ban bash-completion bash-logger bc bcmath berkdb bidi big-tables bl bogofilter bzip2 calendar caps case cddb cdio cdparanoia chroot clearpasswd cli cluster cpudetection cracklib crypt cscope ctype curl curlwrappers custom-cflags customlog dbase dbm dbus deflate diskio djbfft dlz dri dts dv dvb dvd elf enca encode examples exif expat extraengine fam filter flac flatfile follow-xff fortran ftp gdbm geoip gif gmp gnutls gocr gpm gs hash iconv idea idled idn ieee1394 imap imlib inifile iodbc ipf-transparent isdnlog jbig jpeg jpeg2k json justify ladspa largeterminal libedit live lm_sensors logrotate lua lzo mad maildir mailwraper mailwrapper max-idx-128 mbox mcve md5sum mfd-rewrites mhash midi ming mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 mp3rtp mssql mudflap multiuser musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nemesi netboot nethack network nls nntp nptl nptlonly nss ntlm_unsupported_patch numeric oav ocrad odbc offensive ogg openal openmp pam pam_chroot pam_timestamp parse-clocks passfile pcntl pcre pdo perl pf-transparent php png pnm pop posix pppd pvr pwdb python quicktime quotas radio rar readline reflection replication resolvconf rewrite rle rrdcgi rss rtc ruby samba sasl scanner search sendmail sensord session shaper sharedext sharedmem simplexml sitemisc slang smux sni snmp soap sockets softquota soundex speex spell spl sqlite srt sse sse2 suexec suhosin suid swat sysfs syslog sysvipc tcl tcpd teletext tesseract tga theora tidy tiff tivo tokenizer tools truetype underscores unicode unsupported_8bit urandom utils v4l v4l2 vhosts vim-pager vorbis vorbis-psy vroot wddx wideband winbind x264 xanim xinerama xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xsl xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x 	ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 	trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias asis auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cern_meta charset_lite dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache dumpio env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config log_forensic logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack version vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_EN" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa vga vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

[root@interbrand:~] # /usr/sbin/proftpd -t -c /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf

Checking syntax of configuration file

*** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/proftpd: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x0000000000861a00 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0x7fbe5ce605ec]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x76)[0x7fbe5ce622e6]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x480730]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x4548e6]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x42472c]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x42486c]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x40bdb5]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4)[0x7fbe5ce0f1f4]

/usr/sbin/proftpd(getpwnam+0xe1)[0x405ee9]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-004aa000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 71604945                           /usr/sbin/proftpd

006a9000-006aa000 r--p 000a9000 08:01 71604945                           /usr/sbin/proftpd

006aa000-006b5000 rw-p 000aa000 08:01 71604945                           /usr/sbin/proftpd

006b5000-006c5000 rw-p 006b5000 00:00 0 

0085f000-008c2000 rw-p 0085f000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

7fbe58000000-7fbe58021000 rw-p 7fbe58000000 00:00 0 

7fbe58021000-7fbe5c000000 ---p 7fbe58021000 00:00 0 

7fbe5c7d4000-7fbe5c7e1000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 302524046                  /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fbe5c7e1000-7fbe5c9e0000 ---p 0000d000 08:01 302524046                  /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fbe5c9e0000-7fbe5c9e1000 r--p 0000c000 08:01 302524046                  /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fbe5c9e1000-7fbe5c9e2000 rw-p 0000d000 08:01 302524046                  /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fbe5c9e2000-7fbe5c9ec000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 37963156                   /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7fbe5c9ec000-7fbe5cbeb000 ---p 0000a000 08:01 37963156                   /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7fbe5cbeb000-7fbe5cbec000 r--p 00009000 08:01 37963156                   /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7fbe5cbec000-7fbe5cbed000 rw-p 0000a000 08:01 37963156                   /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7fbe5cbed000-7fbe5cbef000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 37963138                   /lib64/libdl-2.7.so

7fbe5cbef000-7fbe5cdef000 ---p 00002000 08:01 37963138                   /lib64/libdl-2.7.so

7fbe5cdef000-7fbe5cdf0000 r--p 00002000 08:01 37963138                   /lib64/libdl-2.7.so

7fbe5cdf0000-7fbe5cdf1000 rw-p 00003000 08:01 37963138                   /lib64/libdl-2.7.so

7fbe5cdf1000-7fbe5cf2f000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 38010214                   /lib64/libc-2.7.so

7fbe5cf2f000-7fbe5d12e000 ---p 0013e000 08:01 38010214                   /lib64/libc-2.7.so

7fbe5d12e000-7fbe5d132000 r--p 0013d000 08:01 38010214                   /lib64/libc-2.7.so

7fbe5d132000-7fbe5d133000 rw-p 00141000 08:01 38010214                   /lib64/libc-2.7.so

7fbe5d133000-7fbe5d138000 rw-p 7fbe5d133000 00:00 0 

7fbe5d138000-7fbe5d140000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 37963142                   /lib64/libcrypt-2.7.so

7fbe5d140000-7fbe5d33f000 ---p 00008000 08:01 37963142                   /lib64/libcrypt-2.7.so

7fbe5d33f000-7fbe5d340000 r--p 00007000 08:01 37963142                   /lib64/libcrypt-2.7.so

7fbe5d340000-7fbe5d341000 rw-p 00008000 08:01 37963142                   /lib64/libcrypt-2.7.so

7fbe5d341000-7fbe5d36f000 rw-p 7fbe5d341000 00:00 0 

7fbe5d36f000-7fbe5d383000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 402685553                  /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

7fbe5d383000-7fbe5d582000 ---p 00014000 08:01 402685553                  /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

7fbe5d582000-7fbe5d583000 r--p 00013000 08:01 402685553                  /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

7fbe5d583000-7fbe5d584000 rw-p 00014000 08:01 402685553                  /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

7fbe5d584000-7fbe5d58e000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 33920207                   /lib64/libpam.so.0.81.12

7fbe5d58e000-7fbe5d78e000 ---p 0000a000 08:01 33920207                   /lib64/libpam.so.0.81.12

7fbe5d78e000-7fbe5d78f000 r--p 0000a000 08:01 33920207                   /lib64/libpam.so.0.81.12

7fbe5d78f000-7fbe5d790000 rw-p 0000b000 08:01 33920207                   /lib64/libpam.so.0.81.12

7fbe5d790000-7fbe5d7a4000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 37984066                   /lib64/libnsl-2.7.so

7fbe5d7a4000-7fbe5d9a3000 ---p 00014000 08:01 37984066                   /lib64/libnsl-2.7.so

7fbe5d9a3000-7fbe5d9a4000 r--p 00013000 08:01 37984066                   /Aborted

----------

## axl

bump ;-(

----------

## Hu

Please rebuild proftpd with debugging symbols and then reproduce the problem.  See How to get meaningful backtraces in Gentoo for instructions on how to build with debugging symbols.

----------

## chibi

i have some problem like yours

----------

## fldc2

Yeah, same thing here after a rebuild, complained about some openssl linking.

----------

## axl

Core was generated by `proftpd -n -d 999 -t -c /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf -p1 -4'.

Program terminated with signal 6, Aborted.

[New process 4628]

#0  0x00007f7b024f6e15 in raise () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (process 4628):

#0  0x00007f7b024f6e15 in raise () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#1  0x00007f7b024f818a in abort () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#2  0x00007f7b02533300 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#3  0x00007f7b025387e7 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#4  0x00007f7b0253a356 in free () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#5  0x0000000000477d49 in cap_free (data_p=0x1214) at cap_alloc.c:105

No locals.

#6  0x0000000000456c26 in cap_module_init () at mod_cap.c:358

	res = (cap_t) 0x0

#7  0x00000000004252ea in pr_module_load (m=0x6a4740) at modules.c:576

	buf = "mod_cap.c", '\0' <repeats 246 times>

#8  0x0000000000425450 in modules_init () at modules.c:710

	i = 24

#9  0x000000000040bbed in main (argc=9, argv=0x7fff0b8b8de8, envp=<value optimized out>) at main.c:2762

	optc = <value optimized out>

	show_version = 0

	peerlen = 16

	peer = {sa_family = 0, sa_data = '\0' <repeats 13 times>}

----------

## HolgerH

 *axl wrote:*   

> [root@interbrand:~]
> 
> *** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/proftpd: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x0000000000861a00 ***
> 
> 

 

Downgrade to libcap-1.10 && revdep-rebuild - I had the same glibc heap corruption error with vsftpd and libcap 2.x (built both with debugging and gdb'ed into vsftpd etc.); the error repeatably went away when built against libcap1. It definitely had to do with freeing some caps-related structure whose handling apparently has changed between versions.

Also I just saw that libcap 2.10 came out in the meantime, so maybe you can try that one first?

----------

## axl

pfffu. i wonder how frustrated u had to be when you dealt with it. this been bugging me for 2 weeks now. thanks a lot for clearing that out  :Smile: 

and i realize now how i got to that problem. proftpd has it's own libcap implementation. it doesn't use it unless u have a system libcap. for a long time that system didn't have a libcap. one day i needed for whatever reason a squid on that machine. portage installed libcap-2.0.7 (i think) and proftpd was updated after that from 1.3.1_rcsomething to 1.3.1 full final or whatever. it did compile, but against system libcap-2. and that's when it stoped working.

reckon portage should install the right libcap for proftpd and make sure it's linked aginst the right library.

----------

## HolgerH

 *HolgerH wrote:*   

>  *axl wrote:*   [root@interbrand:~]
> 
> *** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/proftpd: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x0000000000861a00 ***
> 
>  
> ...

 

Actually it was squid, not vsftpd. Same problem though.

----------

## HolgerH

 *axl wrote:*   

> pfffu. i wonder how frustrated u had to be when you dealt with it. this been bugging me for 2 weeks now. thanks a lot for clearing that out 

 

My pleasure  :Smile: 

Did you try the latest libcap 2.10 as well? I'm not sure if this is the library's fault or if the apps are using it incorrectly. Nothing in bugzilla so far (or I mised it)..

----------

## Cybertinus

I'm having the same problem :/. Only downgrading to libcap 1.10-r11 didn't help with me  :Sad: . I'm using libcap 2.10 atm, so it doesn't work with that version also.

The full error I get when I start proftpd is the following:

```
# /etc/init.d/proftpd start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Checking proftpd configuration ...

*** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/proftpd: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x00000000006f2070 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0x3bc9c74bc8]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x76)[0x3bc9c76786]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x46d1a9]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x459756]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x42850a]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x428680]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x40e0ed]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6)[0x3bc9c1e486]

/usr/sbin/proftpd(getpwnam+0x111)[0x407be9]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-0048d000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 5058431                            /usr/sbin/proftpd

0068c000-0068d000 r--p 0008c000 08:02 5058431                            /usr/sbin/proftpd

0068d000-00697000 rw-p 0008d000 08:02 5058431                            /usr/sbin/proftpd

00697000-00706000 rw-p 00697000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

3bc8400000-3bc841c000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 6181066                        /lib64/ld-2.8.so

3bc861c000-3bc861d000 r--p 0001c000 08:02 6181066                        /lib64/ld-2.8.so

3bc861d000-3bc861e000 rw-p 0001d000 08:02 6181066                        /lib64/ld-2.8.so

3bc8c00000-3bc8c0b000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 6181158                        /lib64/libpam.so.0.81.12

3bc8c0b000-3bc8e0a000 ---p 0000b000 08:02 6181158                        /lib64/libpam.so.0.81.12

3bc8e0a000-3bc8e0b000 r--p 0000a000 08:02 6181158                        /lib64/libpam.so.0.81.12

3bc8e0b000-3bc8e0c000 rw-p 0000b000 08:02 6181158                        /lib64/libpam.so.0.81.12

3bc9400000-3bc9408000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 6181077                        /lib64/libwrap.so.0.7.6

3bc9408000-3bc9607000 ---p 00008000 08:02 6181077                        /lib64/libwrap.so.0.7.6

3bc9607000-3bc9608000 r--p 00007000 08:02 6181077                        /lib64/libwrap.so.0.7.6

3bc9608000-3bc9609000 rw-p 00008000 08:02 6181077                        /lib64/libwrap.so.0.7.6

3bc9c00000-3bc9d4b000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 6181107                        /lib64/libc-2.8.so

3bc9d4b000-3bc9f4b000 ---p 0014b000 08:02 6181107                        /lib64/libc-2.8.so

3bc9f4b000-3bc9f4f000 r--p 0014b000 08:02 6181107                        /lib64/libc-2.8.so

3bc9f4f000-3bc9f50000 rw-p 0014f000 08:02 6181107                        /lib64/libc-2.8.so

3bc9f50000-3bc9f55000 rw-p 3bc9f50000 00:00 0

3bca400000-3bca402000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 6181137                        /lib64/libdl-2.8.so

3bca402000-3bca602000 ---p 00002000 08:02 6181137                        /lib64/libdl-2.8.so

3bca602000-3bca603000 r--p 00002000 08:02 6181137                        /lib64/libdl-2.8.so

3bca603000-3bca604000 rw-p 00003000 08:02 6181137                        /lib64/libdl-2.8.so

3bcac00000-3bcac15000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 6181138                        /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

3bcac15000-3bcae14000 ---p 00015000 08:02 6181138                        /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

3bcae14000-3bcae15000 r--p 00014000 08:02 6181138                        /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

3bcae15000-3bcae16000 rw-p 00015000 08:02 6181138                        /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

3bcd000000-3bcd016000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 6181140                        /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

3bcd016000-3bcd215000 ---p 00016000 08:02 6181140                        /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

3bcd215000-3bcd216000 r--p 00015000 08:02 6181140                        /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

3bcd216000-3bcd217000 rw-p 00016000 08:02 6181140                        /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

3bd1800000-3bd1804000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 6181144                        /lib64/libattr.so.1.1.0

3bd1804000-3bd1a03000 ---p 00004000 08:02 6181144                        /lib64/libattr.so.1.1.0

3bd1a03000-3bd1a04000 r--p 00003000 08:02 6181144                        /lib64/libattr.so.1.1.0

3bd1a04000-3bd1a05000 rw-p 00004000 08:02 6181144                        /lib64/libattr.so.1.1.0

3bd2800000-3bd2807000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 6181146                        /lib64/libacl.so.1.1.0

3bd2807000-3bd2a06000 ---p 00007000 08:02 6181146                        /lib64/libacl.so.1.1.0

3bd2a06000-3bd2a07000 r--p 00006000 08:02 6181146                        /lib64/libacl.so.1.1.0

3bd2a07000-3bd2a08000 rw-p 00007000 08:02 6181146                        /lib64/libacl.so.1.1.0

3bd7e00000-3bd7e08000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 6181157                        /lib64/libcrypt-2.8.so

3bd7e08000-3bd8008000 ---p 00008000 08:02 6181157                        /lib64/libcrypt-2.8.so

3bd8008000-3bd8009000 r--p 00008000 08:02 6181157                        /lib64/libcrypt-2.8.so

3bd8009000-3bd800a000 rw-p 00009000 08:02 6181157                        /lib64/libcrypt-2.8.so

3bd800a000-3bd8038000 rw-p 3bd800a000 00:00 0

3bd8600000-3bd8615000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 6181161                        /lib64/libnsl-2.8.so

3bd8615000-3bd8814000 ---p 00015000 08:02 6181161                        /lib64/libnsl-2.8.so

3bd8814000-3bd8815000 r--p 00014000 08:02 6181161                        /lib64/libnsl-2.8.so

3bd8815000-3bd8816000 rw-p 00015000 08:02 6181161                        /lib64/libnsl-2.8.so

3bd8816000-3bd8818000 rw-p 3bd8816000 00:00 0

3f94600000-3f9475e000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 1657599                        /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

3f9475e000-3f9495d000 ---p 0015e000 08:02 1657599                        /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

3f9495d000-3f9496b000 r--p 0015d000 08:02 1657599                        /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

3f9496b000-3f94982000 rw-p 0016b000 08:02 1657599                        /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

3f94982000-3f94985000 rw-p 3f94982000 00:00 0

3f94a00000-3f94a49000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 1657601                        /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8

3f94a49000-3f94c48000 ---p 00049000 08:02 1657601                        /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8

3f94c48000-3f94c4a000 r--p 00048000 08:02 1657601                        /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8

3f94c4a000-3f94c50000 rw-p 0004a000 08:02 1657601                        /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8

7f3ac0000000-7f3ac0021000 rw-p 7f3ac0000000 00:00 0

7f3ac0021000-7f3ac4000000 ---p 7f3ac0021000 00:00 0

7f3ac7879000-7f3ac7884000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 1069465                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.8.so

7f3ac7884000-7f3ac7a83000 ---p 0000b000 08:02 1069465                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.8.so

7f3ac7a83000-7f3ac7a84000 r--p 0000a000 08:02 1069465                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.8.so

7f3ac7a84000-7f3ac7a85000 rw-p 0000b000 08:02 1069465                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.8.so

7f3ac7ab5000-7f3ac7aba000 rw-p 7f3ac7ab5000 00:00 0

7f3ac7ae2000-7f3ac7ae9000 r--s 00000000 08:02 1832846                    /usr/lib64/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

7f3ac7ae9000-7f3ac7aec000 rw-p 7f3ac7ae9000 00:00 0

7fffcfad6000-7fffcfaec000 rw-p 7ffffffe9000 00:00 0                      [stack]

7fffcfbfe000-7fffcfc00000 r-xp 7fffcfbfe000 00:00 0                      [vdso]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]

/etc/init.d/proftpd: line 13: 26380 Aborted                 /usr/sbin/proftpd -t -c /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf >&/dev/null

 * Configuration error: please fix your configuration file (/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf).                                                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR: proftpd failed to start
```

I hope I have followed the instructions in Hu's link correctly, to make this usefull. I have added the -ggdb flags to my CFLAGS and added nostrip to the FEATURES variable. Then I rebuilded proftpd.

If anybody need more information, just tell me. Maybe a piece to the puzzle: my emerge --info:

```
# emerge --info

WARNING: repository at /root/overlay is missing a repo_name entry

Portage 2.2_rc1 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 Jun 2008 08:31:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18.50.0.7

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks nostrip parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="en en_GB en_US nl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/php-testing /usr/local/layman/berkano /usr/local/layman/php-experimental /root/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode evo fam gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kipi mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png postgres pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl server session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svg tcpd threads tiff tk truetype unicode vim-syntax vorbis x264 xinerama xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x   ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3       trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_GB en_US nl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="(-apm) (-ark) (-chips) (-cirrus) (-cyrix) (-dummy) (-fbdev) (-glint) (-i128) (-i810) (-mga) (-neomagic) nv (-rendition) (-s3) (-s3virge) (-savage) (-siliconmotion) (-sis) (-sisusb) (-tdfx) (-tga) (-trident) (-tseng) (-v4l) vesa vga (-via) vmware (-voodoo) (-epson) (-fglrx) (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) (-mach64) (-mga) (-newport) (-nsc) nvidia (-r128) (-radeon) (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx)"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

